# JP70 Sterling By Music Man Owners' Club



## Sterling By Music Man (Mar 19, 2013)

*mod edit: We're letting this stay for all the JP70 owners, but there are no requirements to post to this thread. Also if the Sterling rep doesn't stop spamming this thread in every Sterling NGD and performing promotion outside of Dealers both he and this thread will be gone permanently.*


----------



## lobotom (Mar 19, 2013)

Serial #BO 12282

Alex Llorens


----------



## acauseforpatric (Mar 19, 2013)

Patrick English here, a proud owner and now member of the JP70 club!

Proud owner of #B012393

Here's a quick statement about the guitar.

This guitar is incredible and with a set up to match! It was such a effortless transition from my previous seven string and a definite step up in terms of playability and quality. Immediate reaction to the guitar is the comfort level and absolutely spot on ergonomic design. The contours fit exactly how I play and the neck is just something else! I love the super soft, and slick sanded back to the neck, coming from a seven string with a gloss finish on the back of the neck it makes it seem like I was so restricted before. I'll be posting plenty of pictures, possibly video, and any modifications I do on the guitar. Thank you Brian, and the rest of Sterling by Music Man for such a fantastic instrument. Can't wait to show it off live in the coming months! Check out Samudra's facebook page for music recorded with this guitar and plenty of live shots to come! www.facebook.com/samudrametal 

And now some pictures!


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Mar 19, 2013)

&#8230;and now there are 7 (strings, that is!)
The Sterling By Music Man JP70 Owner&#8217;s Club List, created/started March 18, 2013:

1. Lobotom .......... #B012282 JP70-TPB
2. Acauseforpatric .......... #B012393 JP70-TGB


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep goin to have to get one of the purple one's. So much gas for it. How close does it feel to the EBMM JP7's that have now? Cause if it's half as good then it's damn good.


----------



## acauseforpatric (Mar 19, 2013)

arkansasmatt said:


> ... How close does it feel to the EBMM JP7's that have now? Cause if it's half as good then it's damn good.



I would say it is close. Of course with that much of a price disparity (~+$2000??) you're going to find some things about the EBMM model that will certainly be nicer. But I don't think that the difference in how the instrument feels and plays is a $2000 difference. I was honestly quite surprised by the price tag of the JP70 from SbMM ($629), I was estimated it to be somewhere closer to $900-$1000. The first difference you will probably hear is the pickups. That's the only part of my guitar I'll be swapping out in the near future. Personally I'll probably end up with a Dimarzio Evolution 7 in the bridge and either the matching one in the neck position or the Liquifire 7. Just to keep a bit of the JP mentality in my tone ;]


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 19, 2013)

What about the light blue burst looking one. Is that goin to come out?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Mar 19, 2013)

arkansasmatt said:


> What about the light blue burst looking one. Is that goin to come out?



I believe those were just mockups that a member here made. I was sad too  currently the only colors available are green and purple. The stealth black is coming out as an exclusive for Guitar Center later on this year.


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes those other blue colors were just somebody's photoshop mockup.


----------



## acauseforpatric (Mar 19, 2013)

I wouldn't mind one of those light blue burst ones ;] 

It would make me feel less guilty about how little I play my LTD MH-1000 in the same color


----------



## AscendingMatt (Mar 19, 2013)

Serial # BO12392


----------



## acauseforpatric (Mar 19, 2013)

AscendingMatt said:


> ...Serial # BO12392



Mines the next one after yours. Spiffy!


----------



## lewstherin006 (Mar 19, 2013)

I love it so far! 

bo12257


----------



## contrapposto (Mar 20, 2013)

Just got mine! JP70 - Imgur
B012176


----------



## crg123 (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks like they came out with a JP100D version which has DiMarzio Crunch Lab and Liquid Fire pickups and locking tuners. Pretty neat, I've never heard of this Sterling by Music Man" series before.

http://www.sterlingbymusicman.com/jp-guitars

Edit: Nvm sorry guys its a 6 string


----------



## groverj3 (Mar 21, 2013)

The Spartan in me wants green... but that purple is pretty tempting.

Argh, if I wasn't a broke-ass recent college grad scraping by attempting to get in to grad school and spend more money.

That being said, one of these will be mine!


----------



## eventuate (Mar 21, 2013)

If I can't get my hands on a JP7 after selling some of my gear... this is definitely plan B.


----------



## jcbakz (Mar 23, 2013)

Im also selling my gear to get a jp70. But like most sterlings i hate how the "made in indonesia" is printed. Looks boring and makes the guitar look low end. They shud have printed it for their newer models like the ibanez premiums. Is there any way of taking it off? Is it printed before the top coat? And how is the neck thickness?


----------



## Michael Mc (Mar 23, 2013)

The green to purple ratio in this thread is out of balance.


----------



## tmfrank (Mar 23, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how these necks compare to normal JP7 necks?


----------



## contrapposto (Mar 24, 2013)

tmfrank said:


> Can anyone tell me how these necks compare to normal JP7 necks?


I haven't played the JP7, only the 6... but the specs say the Sterling is a 16" radius, while the EBMM is 15". Which suggests the neck might be thinner on the Sterling?

I love the neck on mine.


----------



## DarthV (Mar 24, 2013)

Larger radius doesn't mean thinner, just flatter.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 24, 2013)

Im thinkin of getting one of these JP70's to sand natural and put a lite ebony stain on it. Thank i may do it very soon


----------



## piggins411 (Mar 24, 2013)

So is everyone here ordering them or have they shipped to stores yet? I'm dying to try one


----------



## AscendingMatt (Mar 25, 2013)

i ordered mine


----------



## 7stringDemon (Mar 26, 2013)

How big of a string can you fit through the lowest tuner? Im considering one and I'll be using a .65 , .68 or .70 for the lowest string (depending on how the guitar feels).


----------



## acauseforpatric (Mar 26, 2013)

7stringDemon said:


> How big of a string can you fit through the lowest tuner? Im considering one and I'll be using a .65 , .68 or .70 for the lowest string (depending on how the guitar feels).



I have a .064 as my low Ab and it strung up just fine.


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Mar 26, 2013)

7stringDemon said:


> How big of a string can you fit through the lowest tuner? Im considering one and I'll be using a .65 , .68 or .70 for the lowest string (depending on how the guitar feels).




Anything lower than .60 will require the nut to be re-slotted, and you'll also have to bore the tuning machine up just a tad to accept the string

I've toyed around with them and have put .68 on to go through the motions with testing. Felt pretty comfortable, and tuned it fully down to a low A across the board. Slight adjustments will be needed to the trem claw, but they are super stable and the tremolo stays perfectly accurate.


----------



## DarthV (Mar 28, 2013)

Guess Long & Mcquade only had a single green burst at the warehouse. But who's got 2 thumbs and that lonely guitar ordered? <-- this guy.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 29, 2013)

^ Awesome man. Pics when you get it


----------



## JasonT (Mar 30, 2013)

I definitely want to try one of these. They look awesome.


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 30, 2013)

These should become available in Europe sometime in April or May IIRC.
As soon as that happened I am going to throw my money at the dealer!


----------



## DarthV (Apr 4, 2013)

My Green Burst came in today, S/N B012256. No pics as of yet, it was getting dark when I got home. And looks like crappy weather until Sunday.

After some playing, love the neck. It feels more comfortable than my Ibanez RG7620. Haven't used the trem yet, but with lots of bending, no probs so far. Out of the box it did need some tweaking, seemed to have a saddle burr (high E) that snapped 2 or 3 strings while in the store. The action was on the high side, but that was a quick fix. Now it's like greased lightning! The pickups aren't bad, I'm going for a decently saturated Train of Thought tone and they seem to play nice with a Mark IIc'ish profile on my Kemper.

Definitely impressive for a guitar that streets for $630!


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Apr 5, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


> These should become available in Europe sometime in April or May IIRC.
> As soon as that happened I am going to throw my money at the dealer!




Yes, we started shipping to our International Distributors several weeks ago. Best bet is to go to our website here and find the distributor who services your country/region and drop them a call or email. 

Find Sterling by Music Man International Dealers Near You - Welcome to the Sterling by Music Man Website


----------



## DarthV (Apr 5, 2013)

I forgot how wide a 17-40mm lens is on a full frame body, best friend still has my 70-200 2.8 IS  Here is my new toy:


----------



## DarthV (Apr 5, 2013)

Ruh roh, trouble in paradise. Tried out the trem and there are some unhealthy noises being made and it's nowhere near stable for tuning. On full dives, I'm hearing something springy and actual popping sounds, almost like the knife edge is coming off the post??


----------



## lewstherin006 (Apr 9, 2013)

So I got BKP blackhawks put in mine!






I also got my tone knob rewired to be a volume knob. I like have control over both picks. Also a demo!

https://soundcloud.com/lewstherin006/bkp-blackhawk-demo


----------



## Santuzzo (Apr 10, 2013)

If the info I saw on the Thomann website is right, then I have to say the prices for these in Europe are ridiculous:

Sterling by Music Man John Petrucci JP70TPB - Thomann Nederlandse Cyberstore

In the US they go for like 600-700 USD and here they are supposed to be 900-950 EUR???? I don't think so

Will probably still be cheaper ordering from a US dealer, even after shipping costs and custom fees/taxes have been added.


----------



## Lamledsonarbil (Apr 11, 2013)

Sterling JP70 Trans Green Burst - Serial BO12324 











*(16/30)*
















*Sterling JP70 Miniature Guitar*


----------



## lewstherin006 (Apr 11, 2013)

Lamledsonarbil said:


> Sterling JP70 Trans Green Burst - Serial BO12324
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lucky dog, you got one of the sig ones!


----------



## ImNotAhab (Apr 11, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


> If the info I saw on the Thomann website is right, then I have to say the prices for these in Europe are ridiculous:
> 
> Sterling by Music Man John Petrucci JP70TPB - Thomann Nederlandse Cyberstore
> 
> ...



Facepalm, Thomann are really losing the run of themselves lately...


----------



## Santuzzo (Apr 12, 2013)

ImNotAhab said:


> Facepalm, Thomann are really losing the run of themselves lately...



I hope it's just a mistake they made and the price they have on their site is the list price....
But if that really is the price these will be selling for in Europe, I will consider ordering one from a US dealer, that price difference is ridiculous IMO.


----------



## Dayviewer (Apr 12, 2013)

It's sold here for 799 euros Sterling by Music Man JP70 Gitaar Trans Green Burst
Still alot more than 600/700 dollars though


----------



## Shredmon (Apr 12, 2013)

i really wanted to grab one of those, but at the european price...... NO freakin way.....i mean, you can get prestige/Premium Ibbys for that price...
Redicioulus......ALL of the Sterling products are WAY overpriced in the eu imho....
greets


----------



## Santuzzo (Apr 12, 2013)

Dayviewer said:


> It's sold here for 799 euros Sterling by Music Man JP70 Gitaar Trans Green Burst
> Still alot more than 600/700 dollars though



Nice!
That looks more like a realistic European price. Now I am pretty sure Thomann made a mistake and posted the list price.


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Apr 12, 2013)

We just got this back from the photo shoot we did with John last month. It's our official picture with him and the JP70.


----------



## Counterspell (Apr 12, 2013)

Yo dudes  to the jp70 owners, if you could give me your opinion please if you could help me out here. I am seriously considering picking one up, but I am just a little hesitant due to the scale length. I have been playing extended scale guitars for years now, but recently played a jp and was blown away by it! For drop G tuning, do you guys think this would be a good choice? Thanks much


----------



## DarthV (Apr 12, 2013)

Like every other guitar, need different tuning? Use different strings! Might need to drill out the tuning post and mod the nut for larger strings?


----------



## Mayhew (Apr 12, 2013)

I played one of these in store yesterday and was quite impressed by it. The trans finish, shield inlay and matching headstock look great. The frets were smooth, the maple neck felt great and the tuners and trem looked and felt solid. It doesn't seem like a $650 guitar. It gave me serious gas and I just happened to be browsing around on break and picked it up out of the blue.

Can anyone give the details on the trem? I know nothing about them really. What's the design and how do they work. I've got an RG1527 and kind of want a fixed bridge 7 (RGD2127FX gas) but really liked the JP. It doesn't have a locking nut so I'm assuming it's easier to tune. Can you go from standard to drop tuning without fiddling with the other strings? If it's a low hassle trem I might consider it at that price.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Apr 12, 2013)

Mayhew said:


> I played one of these in store yesterday and was quite impressed by it. The trans finish, shield inlay and matching headstock look great. The frets were smooth, the maple neck felt great and the tuners and trem looked and felt solid. It doesn't seem like a $650 guitar. It gave me serious gas and I just happened to be browsing around on break and picked it up out of the blue.
> 
> Can anyone give the details on the trem? I know nothing about them really. What's the design and how do they work. I've got an RG1527 and kind of want a fixed bridge 7 (RGD2127FX gas) but really liked the JP. It doesn't have a locking nut so I'm assuming it's easier to tune. Can you go from standard to drop tuning without fiddling with the other strings? If it's a low hassle trem I might consider it at that price.



I have mine in drop A right now and it stays in tune fine.


----------



## DarthV (Apr 12, 2013)

Mayhew said:


> I played one of these in store yesterday and was quite impressed by it. The trans finish, shield inlay and matching headstock look great. The frets were smooth, the maple neck felt great and the tuners and trem looked and felt solid. It doesn't seem like a $650 guitar. It gave me serious gas and I just happened to be browsing around on break and picked it up out of the blue.
> 
> Can anyone give the details on the trem? I know nothing about them really. What's the design and how do they work. I've got an RG1527 and kind of want a fixed bridge 7 (RGD2127FX gas) but really liked the JP. It doesn't have a locking nut so I'm assuming it's easier to tune. Can you go from standard to drop tuning without fiddling with the other strings? If it's a low hassle trem I might consider it at that price.



The JP70 still has a floating bridge, so you're not going to be any farther ahead than with your rg1527. You could always install a tremol-no in dive only mode, but you could do that with the Ibby as well.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm really thinking about snagging one. 
With serious whammy abuse, does this guitar hold tune?
I have PRS SE Custom 24 with the single locking trem & it stays in tune incredibly well after installing Schaller locking tuners.


----------



## acauseforpatric (Apr 15, 2013)

Shannon said:


> I'm really thinking about snagging one.
> With serious whammy abuse, does this guitar hold tune?
> I have PRS SE Custom 24 with the single locking trem & it stays in tune incredibly well after installing Schaller locking tuners.



Taken mine through quite a few hours of band practice/rehearsal now and it holds up like a champ!


----------



## davidsantana27 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey mates, hope u won't be mad that I didn't have time to read the whole topic, but I wanna ask something - does anyone have any experience of getting one of those crazy Sterlings to Europe? Like which US shop ships quite cheap, how big are fees at airport and so on? I would really appreciate all help, as I want to sell my kidney and get a JP-70!


----------



## Santuzzo (Apr 15, 2013)

davidsantana27 said:


> Hey mates, hope u won't be mad that I didn't have time to read the whole topic, but I wanna ask something - does anyone have any experience of getting one of those crazy Sterlings to Europe? Like which US shop ships quite cheap, how big are fees at airport and so on? I would really appreciate all help, as I want to sell my kidney and get a JP-70!



Just go one page back in this thread and you will find info on where these will be available in Europe.


----------



## davidsantana27 (Apr 15, 2013)

I know that, I already talked to official distributor, but I don't want to buy one in Europe, lol, it will be more expensive than importing from US


----------



## Santuzzo (Apr 15, 2013)

davidsantana27 said:


> I know that, I already talked to official distributor, but I don't want to buy one in Europe, lol, it will be more expensive than importing from US



oh, ok, gotcha.


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Apr 15, 2013)

davidsantana27 said:


> I know that, I already talked to official distributor, but I don't want to buy one in Europe, lol, it will be more expensive than importing from US



Technically, ALL of our USA/Canada dealers are NOT supposed to sell outside of the USA/Canada, as this undermines our International Distributors business.

As far as the cost of the instruments Internationally, we are in communication with our International Distributors to get a realistic feel for what their landed cost is so that we will know the markup vs. USA prices.


----------



## davidsantana27 (Apr 15, 2013)

My mate here in Poland has one already  I QUITE figured it out, now it's dilemma with colour and finding a suitable person to help. And those dealers won't sell outside the US, it's all about some help from a 'third party' and avoiding custom fees here in PL. Sterling guitars are imo one of best brands when comparing quality to price (obviously US price), I already have JP50 and this one is a must as well. I'm not trying to spoil bussiness for European distributors or something, I just want it now and cheap


----------



## Santuzzo (Apr 15, 2013)

I think ordering from a US dealer might still be cheaper even after custom fees and shipping has been added. 
The only downside is if something is not ok with the guitar and it has to go back to the shop.


----------



## Santuzzo (Apr 16, 2013)

Sterling By Music Man said:


> Technically, ALL of our USA/Canada dealers are NOT supposed to sell outside of the USA/Canada, as this undermines our International Distributors business.
> 
> As far as the cost of the instruments Internationally, we are in communication with our International Distributors to get a realistic feel for what their landed cost is so that we will know the markup vs. USA prices.



Can you guys also influence the international dealers on their pricing or is that completely their own choice?

In all honesty, if the JP70 sells here for 800EUR (as the one dealer that someone posted a link to does) I can take that, seems a fair price, I do know these will be a bit more expensive over here than they are in the US, and to me that's ok, but 940 EUR (as seen on another dealer) seems a bit too much of a price difference to me, in which case I would prefer ordering from the US despite the custom and shipping fees.


----------



## davidsantana27 (Apr 16, 2013)

Agreed, I would consider 800&#8364;, but 940&#8364; (from Thomann I believe) is way overpriced compared to US price. We'll see how it's going to be, so far we can only order from US.


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Apr 16, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


> Can you guys also influence the international dealers on their pricing or is that completely their own choice?



Now that Musik Messe is over and everybody has returned to their home countries, we are doing some investigating and suggestion as to pricing.


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Apr 16, 2013)

...and by the way, here is one in the UK.

Music Man Sterling JP70 7-String John Petrucci Signature Model


----------



## Santuzzo (Apr 16, 2013)

Sterling By Music Man said:


> Now that Musik Messe is over and everybody has returned to their home countries, we are doing some investigating and suggestion as to pricing.



Cool!
Would you suggest to wait a few more weeks before buying one from a European dealer?



Sterling By Music Man said:


> ...and by the way, here is one in the UK.
> 
> Music Man Sterling JP70 7-String John Petrucci Signature Model



That looks like a good price, this is about 760 EUR!


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Apr 17, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


> Cool!
> Would you suggest to wait a few more weeks before buying one from a European dealer?
> 
> 
> ...




I wouldn't wait too long. There are a limited amount of JP70 that went to Europe and I know that many of the distributors have pre-sold the ones they've gotten in. Best not to wait


----------



## Santuzzo (Apr 17, 2013)

Sterling By Music Man said:


> I wouldn't wait too long. There are a limited amount of JP70 that went to Europe and I know that many of the distributors have pre-sold the ones they've gotten in. Best not to wait



OK, thanks Brian!


----------



## Snarpaasi (Apr 17, 2013)

Got mine purple one today (SN B012233), it's sexy as Emma Watson but there's one issue I'm worried of. I'm not sure whether the fretboard is cracked or it's just the grains, i hope some of you know more about these things. Pics:










Package was quite bashed, luckily nothing had broken: 





Making a review when I've got more into this axe.


----------



## Mayhew (Apr 17, 2013)

Rosewood is very grainy and can have pores big enough to look like it's been gouged. Don't worry though it's fine. Just oil it up and show it some love and you're good to go.


----------



## davidsantana27 (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks fine imo, had seen bigger canyons in fretboards that just played well 
And about that UK price, it's about 990$ am I wrong? I am getting more and more depressed


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Apr 17, 2013)

Snarpaasi said:


> Got mine purple one today (SN B012233), it's sexy as Emma Watson but there's one issue I'm worried of. I'm not sure whether the fretboard is cracked or it's just the grains, i hope some of you know more about these things.




Congrats on the new JP70!

That's a grain anomaly. Best bet (as anybody should do with any new instrument), change the strings, and give the fretboard a good feeding with a high quality wood oil/conditioner. 

Not sure what products you have there in Finland, but I'd imagine that you could find some fine wood conditioner. Best place to look would be in a furniture store (of all places!) Use one that is all natural based. If you find some and aren't sure, take down the names and send me a PM and I'll let you know.

Usually a good idea to douse it well and let it soak for several hours. You'll be amazed how much it will soak up!


----------



## Snarpaasi (Apr 17, 2013)

Ordered mine from a US dealer. With shipping, taxes etc it was ~750e. That Thomann price is too much even tho it's a great guitar.



Sterling By Music Man said:


> That's a grain anomaly. Best bet (as anybody should do with any new instrument), change the strings, and give the fretboard a good feeding with a high quality wood oil/conditioner.
> 
> Not sure what products you have there in Finland, but I'd imagine that you could find some fine wood conditioner. Best place to look would be in a furniture store (of all places!) Use one that is all natural based. If you find some and aren't sure, take down the names and send me a PM and I'll let you know.
> 
> Usually a good idea to douse it well and let it soak for several hours. You'll be amazed how much it will soak up!



Thanks for the advice. Even that basic rosewood grain looks pretty wide compared to an ebony board in my other guitar. But that's how rosewood is, I know.. Going tomorrow to get new strings and apply some lemon oil I already have. That should do the trick for a start.


----------



## Santuzzo (Apr 17, 2013)

Snarpaasi, congrats!!!

I pulled the trigger today as well.....


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Apr 18, 2013)

Enjoy this new web header


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Apr 18, 2013)

Sterling By Music Man said:


> Enjoy this new web header



You might want to read the first post in the thread and delete this


----------



## Andre-RJ (Apr 18, 2013)

My Sterling Jp70


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh my god... Bad news for European people.
Musikhaus Thomann sell the JP70 for ¡¡¡¡¡¡899 euros!!!!!
I don't know if it's because of the 21% VAT in Spain,but that is more damn expensive than in the US.
Anyway in Andertons Music costs 770 euros more or less so we will see...


----------



## Santuzzo (Apr 19, 2013)

Got mine today, before I post more pics and a NGD thread, I have a question about a little issue:
Just a tiny bit left from the 21st fret marker there is what looks to me like wood filler worked into the fretboard, but not on a spot where there's a fret. I assume they accidentally cut into the fretboard there and then filled the cut up with wood filler.
Is this an issue? Or is this a cosmetic flaw that should be acceptable in this price-range? or would this be a valid reason for returning it?
here's a pic:


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Apr 19, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


> Got mine today, before I post a more pics and a NGD thread, I have a question about a little issue:
> Just a tiny bit left from the 21st fret marker there what looks to me like wood filler worked into the fretboard, but not on a spot where there's a fret. I assume they accidentally cut into the fretboard there and then filled the cut up with wood filler.
> Is this an issue? Or is this a cosmetic flaw that should be acceptable in this price-range? or would this be a valid reason for returning it?
> here's a pic:



A return would be valid, I'd personally keep it and ask for a discount. If they didn't give it, I'd return it. Unless it plays like a dream, in that case I'd keep it


----------



## Santuzzo (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks!
I thought over it, but decided not to let this bother me. it as this guitar does play like a dream. I would not want to return and to get another one that may not have this kind of tiny cosmetic flaw but have a lesser playability. Also, I might end up with another guitar that has some other kind of cosmetic issue, so I'm fine with this little flaw.

I did notice something else, and I wanted to ask fellow JP70 owners if they had noticed anything similar:
the back of the neck seems to have a little tiny 'bump' where it does not feel even all the way. It is barely visible and it is very slight, but I can feel it with my finger when I run over the back of the neck. I'm pretty sure this could be sanded down, but I don't want to do anything to the guitar. 
It does not really affect playability since it's really barely noticeable, but I wanted to ask other JP70 owners:
Have you noticed something similar on your JP70 where you feel an unevenness at some spot on the back of the neck? 

Thanks,
Lars


----------



## Santuzzo (Apr 26, 2013)

What do you guys think of the stock PUs on these?
I actually think they sound good, so I am not in a hurry to swap them for DiMarzio's.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Apr 27, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


> What do you guys think of the stock PUs on these?
> I actually think they sound good, so I am not in a hurry to swap them for DiMarzio's.



they dont sound too bad! i wish they had a bit more sustain to em. i think i will eventually swap out with the EMG metal works


----------



## lewstherin006 (Apr 27, 2013)

AscendingMatt said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Santuzzo
> 
> ...



be careful with covered pickups. I know covered bkp don't fit in the jp7s. metal works should be fine though 



_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Santuzzo (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

I like my green JP70 so much that I had to get the purple JP70 as well.

Got it yesterday (NGD-thread coming soon), as the green one it's a great guitar, only issues I have with it:
-the seam of the body parts glued together is not parallel to the strings. on all other JP70s I have seen the seams on the body parallel to the strings which IMO looks a lot better.
is this a production flaw or is this common?





-small dent on the fingerboard at 1st fret as well as two other very small dents on the back of the neck, but I guess this kind of flaws are considered acceptable in this price range?


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 8, 2013)

Looks like I bought one too.. ordered at L&M Halifax, should be in within 3 weeks. Lets hope its a solid guitar. Kinda an impulse buy, but I wanted a JP7 for awhile and this is cheap enough to fuel that gas.. and I needed something to cheer me up this week =[


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (May 9, 2013)

I impulsed one of each as well after a crap work week, I'm at a crossroads there. I'll do a proper NGD after I mod the pup sitch...this will make 5 6's, 5 7's, and the 8'r...lol. I have problems.


----------



## Santuzzo (May 9, 2013)

TheOrangeChannel said:


> I impulsed one of each as well after a crap work week, I'm at a crossroads there. I'll do a proper NGD after I mod the pup sitch...this will make 5 6's, 5 7's, and the 8'r...lol. I have problems.



Awesome!

No, Sir, I disagree, you don't have problems, you're doing just fine!


----------



## Devils Beat (May 9, 2013)

so guys, i got a new baby JP70 yesterday heres a question, do you guys put the guitar with the trem bar on it on the gig bag?? because i dont want to adjust de hex screw everytime i need to put the guitar in the bag

sorry 'bout my english

PS. Pictures coming soon


----------



## Santuzzo (May 9, 2013)

Devils Beat said:


> so guys, i got a new baby JP70 yesterday heres a question, do you guys put the guitar with the trem bar on it on the gig bag?? because i dont want to adjust de hex screw everytime i need to put the guitar in the bag
> 
> sorry 'bout my english
> 
> PS. Pictures coming soon



I take the trem bar off when putting it in a bag or case (which I am planning to buy).
But, yeah, it's a bit of a pain to adjust the screw every time.


Another thing: has any of you JP70 owners noticed that the metal rod that is enclosed in the bag for adjusting the truss rod does actually not even fit in to the holes of the truss rod screw?
no big deal, as a small screw driver or hex key will do just fine, but I thought it's weird they enclose a rod meant for adjusting the truss rod, but it does not even fit


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (May 10, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


> I take the trem bar off when putting it in a bag or case (which I am planning to buy).
> But, yeah, it's a bit of a pain to adjust the screw every time.
> 
> 
> ...


Santuzzo, i haven't had that trouble. You just need to get it at the right angle...it's snug but that's a good thing. I was planning on getting a couple mini screwdrivers's from lowes or depot and grind the phillips head off...then toss 'em in the bag as an adjustment tool.


----------



## Santuzzo (May 10, 2013)

TheOrangeChannel said:


> Santuzzo, i haven't had that trouble. You just need to get it at the right angle...it's snug but that's a good thing. I was planning on getting a couple mini screwdrivers's from lowes or depot and grind the phillips head off...then toss 'em in the bag as an adjustment tool.



Thanks, I will try again. 

EDIT: tried again, but it just won't fit. I don't want to try forcing it in, I guess it should go in easily....


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (May 10, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks, I will try again.


No prob dude. It really took just the right angle. I ended up posting an NGD since I'm not going to be able to carry out the mod train for a couple of weeks...check it.


----------



## Santuzzo (May 10, 2013)

TheOrangeChannel said:


> No prob dude. It really took just the right angle. I ended up posting an NGD since I'm not going to be able to carry out the mod train for a couple of weeks...check it.



Just tried, but it simply won't fit. 
Do you have to force the rod to make it fit?


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (May 10, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


> Just tried, but it simply won't fit.
> Do you have to force the rod to make it fit?



not really, no gorilla power... try flipping the rod over...that actually worked for me...


----------



## Santuzzo (May 10, 2013)

TheOrangeChannel said:


> not really, no gorilla power... try flipping the rod over...that actually worked for me...



yeah, I tried that, no chance, though....

no big deal, I will file the rod down until it fits!


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (May 10, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


> yeah, I tried that, no chance, though....



That's bizarre. I only stuck the rod in the purple one, it needed a touch of relief and it wasn't easy, but once I got the perfect angle it slid in. Didn't try the green.


----------



## Santuzzo (May 10, 2013)

TheOrangeChannel said:


> That's bizarre. I only stuck the rod in the purple one, it needed a touch of relief and it wasn't easy, but once I got the perfect angle it slid in. Didn't try the green.



I assume it's the rod. It needs a bit of 'sharpening' I guess, but I might try it on my purple one, see if it works there....


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (May 10, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


> I assume it's the rod. It needs a bit of 'sharpening' I guess, but I might try it on my purple one, see if it works there....



I was considering doing that on the other one and the 100D3TS that I have...


----------



## Santuzzo (May 10, 2013)

TheOrangeChannel said:


> I was considering doing that on the other one and the 100D3TS that I have...



you had the problem I'm having with the JP70 on the JP100?


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (May 10, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


> you had the problem I'm having with the JP70 on the JP100?



No, but I was thinking of checking the rods on each and the truss wheel on all of 'em...


----------



## Santuzzo (May 19, 2013)

on my new JP70 the high b-string sounds kind of dull and muffled and does not ring out the same way as the other strings. This occurs with open as well as fretted string.
I took a close look at the saddle but can't see anything that's wrong with it.
Any ideas?

And: what strings are you guys using on your JP70s?
I think the stock strings on mine are 010s, so I am planning on staying with 010s on it. On most of my other guitars I use 009s but the 010s on this one feel comfortable.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 19, 2013)

What strings are stock?


----------



## Santuzzo (May 19, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> What strings are stock?



I am not 100% sure but on mine they feel like 010s


----------



## lewstherin006 (May 19, 2013)

I have 10s and mines sounds great in drop a. I also changed out the pickups yo blackhawks also. 


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (May 20, 2013)

They're tens stock...as far as the B, check the nut too, if there's a burr or impingement in there that can cause that also...if you're getting sitarish sounds, you may have a high fret.


----------



## Santuzzo (May 20, 2013)

TheOrangeChannel said:


> They're tens stock...as far as the B, check the nut too, if there's a burr or impingement in there that can cause that also...if you're getting sitarish sounds, you may have a high fret.



Thanks!
It's not the sitarish-kind of sound, more of a dull, slightly muted sound.
If it's the nut that causes this, would this require the nut to be filed or would it even need to be replaced? (if latter is the case I may have to return the guitar)

UPDATE: problem solved. I mailed Brian at SBMM and he said it must be the string. I went ahead and replaced it, and the new string sounds just fine!


----------



## Forkface (May 23, 2013)

Ok, so I was hesitant to get a JP70 because the color choices simply didn't convince me, but in case you weren't aware/were waiting for this:
guitar center/musicians friend exclusive version in stealth black is apparently now in stock. I am most definitely picking one of those up.


----------



## Ricfutures (May 23, 2013)

I have been waiting for the stealth black version and it looks fantastic. And its' friendlier on the wallet too! Before I pull the trigger I hoping someone can answer some questions:
- Will dropping the low B to A require a trem block to avoid having to adjust all of the other strings? If yes then...
- Which trem block will work with this trem design?
- How is everyone liking these?

I used to own a UV777 which I loved and currently own a Washburn N4 & a Peavey HP CT Special both with D-Tuna's. I'm looking for a 7 string that I can drop to A relatively fast with a trem.

Thanks!


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (May 24, 2013)

Ricfutures said:


> I have been waiting for the stealth black version and it looks fantastic. And its' friendlier on the wallet too! Before I pull the trigger I hoping someone can answer some questions:
> - Will dropping the low B to A require a trem block to avoid having to adjust all of the other strings? If yes then...
> - Which trem block will work with this trem design?
> - How is everyone liking these?
> ...



Anything floating is going to require a block, tremol-no, or readjustment of the springs considering string tension and spring tension are a balance. These float so yeah, you're not getting a hardtail...and I own 2 of 'em. I need 2 t-no's to finish these mofos out.


----------



## Forkface (May 25, 2013)

Ricfutures said:


> I have been waiting for the stealth black version and it looks fantastic. And its' friendlier on the wallet too!
> Thanks!



If you get one pretty soon make sure you do a NGD thread with lots of pics of the finish  the stock picture looks dull-ish hahah.
I would order it asap but I'm low on funds and might have to wait till next month


----------



## Ricfutures (May 27, 2013)

The pressure from the forum is too much!  Just placed the order on Musician's Friend and got an additional 15% off for Memorial Day. 

According to Allparts.com it appears that the "pin" type Tremelno is the correct solution for this guitar. Can anyone else confirm?

After a receive the guitar i'll be sure to post some detailed pics and initial impressions.


----------



## Forkface (May 28, 2013)

Ricfutures said:


> The pressure from the forum is too much!  Just placed the order on Musician's Friend and got an additional 15% off for Memorial Day.
> 
> According to all parts it appears that the "pin" type is the correct solution for this guitar. Can anyone else confirm?
> 
> After a receive the guitar i'll be sure to post some detailed pics and initial impressions.



MUCHO BUENO.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 18, 2013)

I just bought a Stealth Black JP70 this week. NGD-thread with pics coming soon


----------



## Hendog (Jul 18, 2013)

DarthV said:


> Ruh roh, trouble in paradise. Tried out the trem and there are some unhealthy noises being made and it's nowhere near stable for tuning. On full dives, I'm hearing something springy and actual popping sounds, almost like the knife edge is coming off the post??



Yeah, the popping is weird. My JP60 has it too.

The trem is decent for a cheap floating, non-locking nut unit. 


To be honest, my biggest complaint with the JP60/JP70 is the fact that the trem bar doesn't snap/screw/click in. It just slides in and slides right back out when you lean over to adjust your amp.


----------



## Hendog (Jul 18, 2013)

Counterspell said:


> Yo dudes  to the jp70 owners, if you could give me your opinion please if you could help me out here. I am seriously considering picking one up, but I am just a little hesitant due to the scale length. I have been playing extended scale guitars for years now, but recently played a jp and was blown away by it! For drop G tuning, do you guys think this would be a good choice? Thanks much



It's a 25.5. It's not exactly short. 

Just get a bigger set of strings.


----------



## BoomBoyBooms (Aug 17, 2013)

Been offered a Greenburst for £659 free shipping, November seems so far away... Will post pics and reviews


----------



## BoomBoyBooms (Aug 17, 2013)

Counterspell said:


> Yo dudes  to the jp70 owners, if you could give me your opinion please if you could help me out here. I am seriously considering picking one up, but I am just a little hesitant due to the scale length. I have been playing extended scale guitars for years now, but recently played a jp and was blown away by it! For drop G tuning, do you guys think this would be a good choice? Thanks much



I'm glad I'm not the only one who's looking to try Drop G on a JP70!


----------



## ImNotAhab (Aug 17, 2013)

Played a Sterling JP60 (i think) today and i was blown away by it. It played like a dream and felt super comfortable. If the JP70s are they same quality i must have one!


----------



## JustMac (Aug 17, 2013)

Hmmm, purple or green? Green or purple? Bastard of a decision,they're two neato colour choices.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Aug 18, 2013)

JustMac said:


> Hmmm, purple or green? Green or purple? Bastard of a decision,they're two neato colour choices.



Or Stealth Black?


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 18, 2013)

^ That's my vote! My friend bought one and dyed the Rosewood black and it has to be one of the sexiest guitars I've ever seen that isn't an RGD2127FX


----------



## JustMac (Aug 18, 2013)

ImNotAhab said:


> Or Stealth Black?



What guitar shop did you try that in? Would be cool to get one in Ireland, don't have to pay for stupid postage charges


----------



## MikeyLawless (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh my, if someone wants to sell a green one let me know *drooling uncontrollably*


----------



## ImNotAhab (Aug 18, 2013)

JustMac said:


> What guitar shop did you try that in? Would be cool to get one in Ireland, don't have to pay for stupid postage charges



Damn sorry man, living in Vancouver BC now, should update my profile! The price for these in Europe is disgraceful! Like 900 euro compared to what 600 or 650 dollars!? Mental. 

The Sterling guy in this thread said he would "look in to it" but i don't think he posted more.

EDIT: Please correct me if i am wrong


----------



## Sterling By Music Man (Aug 19, 2013)

There are a lot of things that end up in the prices when our instruments hit the overseas markets.

The biggest financial obstacle in Europe is the VAT (Value Added Tax). Other things, such as freight, regional taxes and duty fees come into play.


----------



## Marcusesp79 (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes!! Finally pulled the trigger on the green one, got a used bargain (I think it's actually one of the ones in this thread). Will check out the stock pickups but may well replace with CL/LF or D-Activators.

I bought JP100D (sexy RRB) about a month ago and it totally convinced about the quality of these amazing instruments!!
The cheap prices (even in UK) is absolutely criminal. Hands down the JP are the most comfortable and inviting guitars I've ever played!


----------



## ImNotAhab (Aug 21, 2013)

Sterling By Music Man said:


> There are a lot of things that end up in the prices when our instruments hit the overseas markets.
> 
> The biggest financial obstacle in Europe is the VAT (Value Added Tax). Other things, such as freight, regional taxes and duty fees come into play.



Firstly thanks for the reply, i appreciate it.

Secondly, i played a Sterling JP60 and loved it. A very well made guitar.

But on to the issue at hand. Yes, Europe can be a pain to deal with. However, most established guitars from established manufactures seem to be priced at around the dollar value ie 700usd would be 700e (usually a more). So yes we do pay more.

But the discrepancy in pricing here is crazy. The euro value is 869 which converts to 1163.42usd (according to google). Considering that the price in the US is around 650usd that is quite the pill to swallow. 

It would be naive to lay all the blame at EBMM as all the issues you mentioned are extremely valid. However considering Europeans would be paying almost double the cost one would pay in the US i think you could understand my strong feelings on this.


----------



## User Name (Aug 21, 2013)

i would lob off my right nut to get one of these, as i never seem to have the funds


----------



## lewstherin006 (Aug 25, 2013)

Demo!


http://youtu.be/zVnH7Cc0fhk


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 7, 2013)

Are any more colors going to come out?


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 9, 2013)

I have been having problems with the high e-string breaking over and over again whenever I do a 3-fret bend.

This just happened 4 times in a row, I used different brands of strings, but it still keeps happening. But the string always breaks right above the ball-end, so not at a spot where the string has any contact with the saddle.
I'm using a standard 010 set (010-046 and a 056 for the 7th string), standard tuning....

does anybody else have this?

for now I will have to avoid doing any bends more than 2 frets, but that is not going to make me happy....

any ideas what could be wrong here?

Thanks,
Lars


----------



## sear (Sep 9, 2013)

You know, it is possible to bend strings too far on certain guitars. You probably have too much tension being put on the string at the ball end for what it can handle. Depending on the bridge and saddle design a guitar might be able to take bigger bends due to how tension is distributed.


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 9, 2013)

sear said:


> You know, it is possible to bend strings too far on certain guitars. You probably have too much tension being put on the string at the ball end for what it can handle. Depending on the bridge and saddle design a guitar might be able to take bigger bends due to how tension is distributed.



Ok, thank you.
I had never thought about that. On my Ibanez guitars, I have never had problems with 3 or even 4 fret bends, but then again, those guitars are set up with 009s.
Might try lighter strings next time I changed the strings.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Sep 9, 2013)

lewstherin006 said:


> Demo!
> 
> 
> Sterling by Music Man JP 70 - Metal - YouTube



After watching that....I would rather buy a potato. Horrible playing and tone.


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 10, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


> I have been having problems with the high e-string breaking over and over again whenever I do a 3-fret bend.
> 
> This just happened 4 times in a row, I used different brands of strings, but it still keeps happening. But the string always breaks right above the ball-end, so not at a spot where the string has any contact with the saddle.
> I'm using a standard 010 set (010-046 and a 056 for the 7th string), standard tuning....
> ...



let me ask you guys: did any of you have similar problems when doing 3 fret bends on the high e-string on a JP70?


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 25, 2013)

How is the tuning stability on your guys' JP70s trems?

I experienced some tuning instabilities when pulling the trem up after pushing it down.
If I only push the bar and release, tuning seems to stay pretty well, same thing if I only pull the bar up, but if I do both (and I am certainly not abusing the trem like I would a floyd, just talking about slight trem usage) the tuning is off afterwards.
Do I need to lubricate the knives or is there anything else I could do to cure this?


----------



## Santuzzo (Nov 16, 2013)

Who of you have swapped out the PUs on their JP70? What PUs did you install?
Did you also somehow install a split-option?

I have an AirNorton and a ToneZone that I am considering installing in my JP70, but I would love to have them split-able. Especially on the neck PU I would really love that.
I really like how most Ibanez guitars equipped with 2 humbuckers are switched, where you have the neck humbucker coils parallel. I would love that have that option on my JP70, too, but I am not sure how that would have to be done.

Has anybody of you done something like that?


----------



## Scotty1073 (Nov 16, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]


mine


----------



## Santuzzo (Nov 16, 2013)

^
wow!!! tell us more about this one!!! is that a prototype?


----------



## rg401 (Nov 16, 2013)

That white pearl looks awesome with the Blackhawks!


----------



## SamSam (Nov 16, 2013)

That white. Where can I procure one?


----------



## Scotty1073 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks guys! That was a standard green/black-burst jp70 at one point. Wanted to get a little fancy so I sent it off to Marty Bell to get refinished. It has a white pearl base, with a green flip-flake sparkle top. And of course, black hawks. I freekin' love this guitar!!!


----------



## Santuzzo (Nov 17, 2013)

Scotty1073 said:


> Thanks guys! That was a standard green/black-burst jp70 at one point. Wanted to get a little fancy so I sent it off to Marty Bell to get refinished. It has a white pearl base, with a green flip-flake sparkle top. And of course, black hawks. I freekin' love this guitar!!!



wow, that looks awesome!
How is your PU switching? Do you have the humbuckers splitable?


----------



## Scotty1073 (Nov 17, 2013)

nope, just a standard config like it came from the factory.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Nov 18, 2013)

I was thinking about getting a JP70 in purple. But every pic i see it looks diff. Is it dark purple or light purple? Can you see wood grain under it like the green one?


----------



## Santuzzo (Nov 18, 2013)

arkansasmatt said:


> I was thinking about getting a JP70 in purple. But every pic i see it looks diff. Is it dark purple or light purple? Can you see wood grain under it like the green one?



It's more of a dark purple, at least mine is, I think when pics are taken with a flash the purple comes out lighter on the pic than it really is. And yes, the wood grain is visible as with the green one.


----------



## Insinfier (Nov 18, 2013)

Do DiMarzios or Bare Knuckles drop right in without removing any wood? How are the stock pickups?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Nov 18, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


> It's more of a dark purple, at least mine is, I think when pics are taken with a flash the purple comes out lighter on the pic than it really is. And yes, the wood grain is visible as with the green one.



Awesome! Thanks man. Im ordering it 2mar morn then.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Nov 19, 2013)

Just ordered the purple jp70. Should be here in 3 days. NGD soon!


----------



## lewstherin006 (Nov 20, 2013)

Insinfier said:


> Do DiMarzios or Bare Knuckles drop right in without removing any wood? How are the stock pickups?



the stock pickups are ok, but only ok. Any passive pickup will drop in fine. I put blackhawks in mine and it went in fine.


----------



## 82DMC12 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi guys,

Last week I received a "demo" JP70 from SweetWater. It came with the gig bag and full warranty, looks like brand new.

Only complaints - 

1. No documentation from MM with it. Sweetwater says demos don't come with Doc's sometimes. I emailed Sterling and they said none of their guitars come with manuals... Is there any booklet that explains features, setup, etc? I mean I know how to do most everything but I figure there would be a booklet of same kind.

2. Upper frets on the highest strings feel a bit scratchy like they aren't polished well. Normally I would remove the strings, tape over the fretboard, and use light oil with 0000 steel wool. Is that the best way to get it done?

Other than that, I'm OK with the pickups for now and plays very well!


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 3, 2014)

82DMC12 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Last week I received a "demo" JP70 from SweetWater. It came with the gig bag and full warranty, looks like brand new.
> 
> ...



Yes, the JP70s have did not have any kind of booklet or manual either.
You can find some info on set-up on the Sterling by MM website, though.


----------



## progman (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey guys...I have the satin black one from GC and the finish is driving me crazy. I have had it for 5 days and parts of the guitar are already starting to become glossy. I was thinking about just making the entire guitar semi-glossy. I have heard of people do this pretty simply with matte Martin stuff. Any idea how to this specifically with the JP's finish? Or a way to reverse the glossing? If I can't to either, I may just end up returning it to GC. I am not going spend more money to get the purple or green either. I guess I will have to look elsewhere.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 9, 2014)

I maintained my RGD2127z's Satin Finish pretty well for the time I had it, I just made sure to wipe down the entire guitar with a micro-fibre cloth everytime I was done playing it. I had no glossing after the 3-4 months I had it and playing it constantly, if you want to gloss the entire body and finish the job, you can do it with a buffing machine pretty easily. I've heard Toothpaste works to turn satin to gloss as well, I've never tried it myself but if you're serious go ahead and grab a tube of Colgate!


----------



## progman (Jan 9, 2014)

3 months is not that long a period of time. I plan keeping the guitar for a long time and it will be my main guitar. It is already starting to gloss, so it may already be too late. I don't doubt the toothpaste idea, but I don't want to try it myself. I wouldn't mind spending a little money if it will look good.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 10, 2014)

progman said:


> 3 months is not that long a period of time. I plan keeping the guitar for a long time and it will be my main guitar. It is already starting to gloss, so it may already be too late. I don't doubt the toothpaste idea, but I don't want to try it myself. I wouldn't mind spending a little money if it will look good.



Well compared to the 5 days you're getting, I used that as a comparison. It's inevitable on these kinds of finishes, so unless you plan on going through with the glossy look, or refinishing it in the future. Just return it and get a guitar with a finish you like!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 10, 2014)

Off topic, but why was SBMM's account banned?


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jan 17, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Off topic, but why was SBMM's account banned?



I think it was because he was posting info about the new JP60s and 70s outside of the dealer forum. So it looks like he was breaking rules which he was warned about. I dont know for sure.


----------



## progman (Jan 18, 2014)

Anybody know how this year's jp7 and the jp70's neck profiles compare? I was thinking about buying and older (2008) non piezo jp7. But, when I went to play and older new jp7 at Guitar Center last night, I found the neck to be significantly more rounded than my jp70. So much so that I am probably not going to buy an older jp7. Are the newer model JP7 as thin and as D shaped as the jp70?


----------



## revivalmode (Feb 15, 2014)

So, are these guitars worth to buy? I've been GAS'ing over a possible new 7 string for months and I can't find a decent one in the mid price range that looks as great as these and is also 25"5 scale, which I prefer.

Should I go for it or not? I live in Europe and I noticed they're FAR more expensive here than in USA though , I have to pay 850&#8364;-950&#8364; which is almost double the price of one in the USA.


----------



## lukeshallperish (Feb 15, 2014)

revivalmode said:


> So, are these guitars worth to buy? I've been GAS'ing over a possible new 7 string for months and I can't find a decent one in the mid price range that looks as great as these and is also 25"5 scale, which I prefer.
> 
> Should I go for it or not? I live in Europe and I noticed they're FAR more expensive here than in USA though , I have to pay 850-950 which is almost double the price of one in the USA.



They are great guitars. In the US at least, they are very much worth their price. So for you, with them costing what they do, you could look for a used one, wait for a used one on here or decide if its worth it to you to buy one at full price new. I've had two and they are really very nice mid range guitars. they come with some features that most guitars in their range wont have.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 15, 2014)

revivalmode said:


> So, are these guitars worth to buy? I've been GAS'ing over a possible new 7 string for months and I can't find a decent one in the mid price range that looks as great as these and is also 25"5 scale, which I prefer.
> 
> Should I go for it or not? I live in Europe and I noticed they're FAR more expensive here than in USA though , I have to pay 850&#8364;-950&#8364; which is almost double the price of one in the USA.



These are awesome guitars. I love my JP70s. I installed DiMarzio PUs in two of them, but the stock PU don't sound bad either IMO.


----------



## revivalmode (Feb 15, 2014)

Santuzzo said:


> These are awesome guitars. I love my JP70s. I installed DiMarzio PUs in two of them, but the stock PU don't sound bad either IMO.



I see you're from the Netherlands, where did you ordered one? Did you shipped one over from the USA or did you just paid a bit extra and bought one in Europe?

I'm always a bit 'scared' to buy a guitar that cheap, I always think immediately that there must be some flaws but I don't even have a 7 string and I desperately want one. 
I would have had one already if I didn't bought a Mayones Setius Pro 6 a month ago. I just wanted to have a decent 6 string first before moving on too a new 7 string 

And yes, I've heard that the stock pickups aren't that great but I always go for BKP's anyway, in any of my new guitars. If decent pickups will make it sound like a great guitar, then I'll go for it!
And lastly, how does the neck feel, I assume it's a pretty thin neck, isn't it?


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 15, 2014)

revivalmode said:


> I see you're from the Netherlands, where did you ordered one? Did you shipped one over from the USA or did you just paid a bit extra and bought one in Europe?
> 
> I'm always a bit 'scared' to buy a guitar that cheap, I always think immediately that there must be some flaws but I don't even have a 7 string and I desperately want one. I would have had one already if I didn't bought a Mayones Setius Pro 6 a month ago. I just wanted to have a decent 6 string first before moving on too a new 7 string



I bought two JP70s from a Dutch dealer, and I bought a Stealth Black one in the US last summer while I was there and brought it back with me.


----------



## revivalmode (Feb 15, 2014)

Funny thing is my sister actually lives in San Luis Obispo, California where Music Man headquarters is, haha.

Anyway thanks for the advice so far, if I have one, you'll hear from me in this topic but first I need to decide whether I go for the pearly white (pearl white version seems to be me limited edition?) or the stealth black one


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 16, 2014)

revivalmode said:


> And yes, I've heard that the stock pickups aren't that great but I always go for BKP's anyway, in any of my new guitars. If decent pickups will make it sound like a great guitar, then I'll go for it!
> And lastly, how does the neck feel, I assume it's a pretty thin neck, isn't it?



I actually think the stock PUs are quite good sounding, I like them.
The DiMarzios I installed sound better, but on my purple JP70 where I left the stock PUs, I just installed a coil split, and it sounds nice!


----------



## Svava (Feb 16, 2014)

progman said:


> Anybody know how this year's jp7 and the jp70's neck profiles compare? I was thinking about buying and older (2008) non piezo jp7. But, when I went to play and older new jp7 at Guitar Center last night, I found the neck to be significantly more rounded than my jp70. So much so that I am probably not going to buy an older jp7. Are the newer model JP7 as thin and as D shaped as the jp70?


The radii have been....
Maj/JP13 = 17 Inch

I think the 12 was 20 inch and the 11 was 15 inch... maybe I have them switched....

IDK

Guitars

You can see the radii and specs for all of the instruments here annnnd just compare it to yours.

Lower radius # = rounder, higher = flatter.


----------



## kyrthon (Feb 20, 2014)

I have a green JP70 on order from Sweetwater. They wont get a shipment in until March 4, so a little wait, but I've been gassing for one of these for right at a year now......can barely wait!!


----------



## kyrthon (Feb 24, 2014)

Well, today, the shipment got pushed back to early April, so I switched to a purple one. Should be here by the end of the week.. Cant wait!!


----------



## charlessalvacion (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi guys,

Im also interested in purchasing a JP70 someday. But Im not decided yet because of some issues that I read about the trem on this thread My JP6's knife edges look terrible! See pics... [Archive] - John Petrucci Forums

Some questions:

1. How is the trem holding up on the JP70?

2. Has anyone tried replacing the stock trem with something not from Sterling or Ernie Ball? Maybe like an aftermarket trem.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 25, 2014)

charlessalvacion said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im also interested in purchasing a JP70 someday. But Im not decided yet because of some issues that I read about the trem on this thread My JP6's knife edges look terrible! See pics... [Archive] - John Petrucci Forums
> 
> ...



The trems on my JP70s are fine and working well so far. But I have only had one of them for a bit less than a year and the other ones even less than that.
Initially I thought tuning stability was ok and I figured sincr this is more of a traditional style trem, it was not supposed to stay in tune with dive bombs, etc.
BUT Mordacain on this forum posted some great advice on improving the tuning stability on a traditional style trem and I followed his advice and lubed the nut and the saddles with a bit of vaseline and graphite and tuning stability is so much better now. WOW! I can even do dive bombs and tuning is almost 100% on after.
I only did this to one of my JP70s so far, will do it on the other ones as well, though.


----------



## Paolo Gilberto (Feb 25, 2014)

new here , first post , hope I can help ))
I have one MM jp6, one MM LUKE, a 4 days old ) SBMM JP100D and today I am expecting my SBMM JP 70 

1. you can not compare this tremolos to a floyd rose. but if you are not into insane stuff, this tremolos are great. stay in tune ok and changing strings is fast as hell )
the chipping of in that thread may be only the surface chrome, because that base plate is steel as far as I know
very important what has been already stated: using some lubricant on the nut and friction points - between the 2 pivots and that base plate - is esential, major improvement in tunning stability . these companies should include this as minimum instruction shipped with the guitar.
I use "guitar grease" STEWMAC.COM : Guitar Grease
looks small, but I bought it 3 years ago and it's barely scratched on the surface )
2. I will be interested in this subject too, since the only thing I dislike in my Sterling JP is how the tremolo arm is tighten with that small screw. the tremolo arm on the JP is a pop in type



charlessalvacion said:


> Hi guys,
> Some questions:
> 
> 1. How is the trem holding up on the JP70?
> ...


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 25, 2014)

Paolo Gilberto said:


> I use "guitar grease" STEWMAC.COM : Guitar Grease
> looks small, but I bought it 3 years ago and it's barely scratched on the surface )
> 2. I will be interested in this subject too, since the only thing I dislike in my Sterling JP is how the tremolo arm is tighten with that small screw. the tremolo arm on the JP is a pop in type



Welcome to the forum ! 

Thanks for that link for guitar-grease. looks interesting.

I would have to agree, the way the trem arm is adjusted with a little screw is not great IMO. I have to re-tighten it after just a few minutes if I use the trem arm. It won't keep fixating the trem arm after usage...


----------



## Paolo Gilberto (Feb 25, 2014)

thanks 
I think it would help to have something like this from factory but it doesn't 
Gotoh Black Plastic Trem Collar Insert for 510TS VS100 and VG300 Bridges 


Santuzzo said:


> Welcome to the forum !
> Thanks for that link for guitar-grease. looks interesting.
> I would have to agree, the way the trem arm is adjusted with a little screw is not great IMO. I have to re-tighten it after just a few minutes if I use the trem arm. It won't keep fixating the trem arm after usage...


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 25, 2014)

I made a pick-up comparison with three short clips, two are JP70 with DiMarzios (CrunchLab and ToneZone) and one is with the stock pick-ups:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...p70-pu-comparison-tonetest-3-short-clips.html

Based on those clips I recorded, to me to stock PUs sound just as good as the DiMarzios.
What do you guys think?


----------



## kyrthon (Feb 26, 2014)

I couldn't tell a difference at all through my PC speakers. All three sound good.


----------



## Suho (Feb 26, 2014)

I have the JP70D coming in a few days (pearl white finish w/ CL/LF pups). I'm generally more of an Ibanez guy but willing to give everything a chance. I've wanted to try one of these for a while, and the white finish just kind of tipped the scales.


----------



## ProgUniverse (Feb 26, 2014)

Made the long drive to the store yesterday, and brought home my PWH!









Lost my job last year, and had to part with my JP60, so it's only fitting that this beautiful, and rare one take it's place.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Feb 26, 2014)

ProgUniverse said:


> Made the long drive to the store yesterday, and brought home my PWH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope things are better now brother, savage NGD!


----------



## lukeshallperish (Feb 26, 2014)

That jp is so tits!


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 27, 2014)

ProgUniverse said:


> Made the long drive to the store yesterday, and brought home my PWH!



Congrats! that white JP70 looks awesome!
Are the humbuckers split in the middle position of the 3-way switch?


----------



## ProgUniverse (Feb 27, 2014)

Santuzzo said:


> Congrats! that white JP70 looks awesome!
> Are the humbuckers split in the middle position of the 3-way switch?


 
Yeah, mid position splits them.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 27, 2014)

ProgUniverse said:


> Yeah, mid position splits them.



very cool! 

None of the other JP70s are wired that way, it's great to see they did in on this model!


----------



## Suho (Feb 27, 2014)

Nice! Mine came in today, although I haven't had a chance to plug her in or really play her at work. It was in almost perfect tuner right out of the gig bag. That fingerboard is about the flattest I've ever played, and the neck is super thin but nice. So far, I like it a lot.


----------



## Ramziramman (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey guys,

For those wondering how these beasts sound, here is a clip and review I did on mine. Enjoy!


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi,

on my black JP70 I noticed when I push down the trem bar for a dive bomb, when releasing the bar I hear a 'clack' kind of sound coming from the trem, I think the sound comes from the knife edge on the treble side of the strings. This only happens upon releasing the bar after it's been pushed far down (like on a dive bomb).
To me it seems that the knife edge gets mispositioned when the trem is pushed way down, and when released it 'flips' back into its position causing that sound. But there must be friction when that happens, so I am worried by doing this (did that maybe 15-20 times in total or so) I could have damaged the knife edge, but it must have been damaged already to begin with.

I guess it's either the trem post/bolt or the knife on the trem base plate that is not ok and my need to be replaced. I don't even know if this part would be available separately.

Has anybody else noticed something like this on their JP70?


----------



## lewstherin006 (Apr 11, 2014)

Which one will win? Yes the first solo has timing issues. I figured this out once I had sold my JP70.


----------



## lettmusic (Apr 13, 2014)

lewstherin006 said:


> Which one will win? Yes the first solo has timing issues. I figured this out once I had sold my JP70.




can i ask what kind of damper are you using there? Dioes it help with symphathetic vibrations when doing djent type chugging?
cool JP70, too bad you sold it.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Apr 13, 2014)

lettmusic said:


> can i ask what kind of damper are you using there? Dioes it help with symphathetic vibrations when doing djent type chugging?
> cool JP70, too bad you sold it.




It is called a gruv gear fretwrap. It helps silence the strings above the nut. You can also move it around on the neck. I would have kept my JP70 but I had to sell it to help pay for the JP7. I prolly will get another one some day to serve as a backup!


----------



## petrucci619 (Apr 20, 2014)

lewstherin006 said:


> So I got BKP blackhawks put in mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have a question, did you have to do any routing on the guitar when installing the bkp black hawks ? or do they fit nicely? i plan on installing blackhawks in mine


----------



## Osteoporozis (Apr 20, 2014)

I got mine in the mail last week, been playing the hell out of it since. My fingertips hurt for the first time in a LONG time and it feels good.

Silly question, is fret buzz out of the package normal? I'm only hearing it past the 12th fret in the mid range strings, it doesn't sound too bad except on 15. Still bugging me, and I have no idea what to do about it with an electric.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Apr 20, 2014)

The blackhawks fit fine. The cavity is deep so no modding needed.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Apr 21, 2014)

Osteoporozis said:


> I got mine in the mail last week, been playing the hell out of it since. My fingertips hurt for the first time in a LONG time and it feels good.
> 
> Silly question, is fret buzz out of the package normal? I'm only hearing it past the 12th fret in the mid range strings, it doesn't sound too bad except on 15. Still bugging me, and I have no idea what to do about it with an electric.



I can never get the action right and eliminate and fret buzz (as much is possible) in my guitars so i pay for a good tech to do it for me. Could be the right move for you especially if you are unsure.

Usually isn't too expensive either.


----------



## Osteoporozis (Apr 21, 2014)

ImNotAhab said:


> I can never get the action right and eliminate and fret buzz (as much is possible) in my guitars so i pay for a good tech to do it for me. Could be the right move for you especially if you are unsure.
> 
> Usually isn't too expensive either.



I have no idea how to manipulate this kind of bridge myself anyway.. the action seems fine it's just the buzz that gets me. I'll just take it to the local shop.


----------



## petrucci619 (Apr 21, 2014)

lewstherin006 said:


> The blackhawks fit fine. The cavity is deep so no modding needed.



thanks for the feed back man


----------



## TedintheShed (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey purple burst owners...sometimes the purples look more like reds. Is that just the pictures or does it vary?


----------



## Santuzzo (Jun 14, 2014)

TedintheShed said:


> Hey purple burst owners...sometimes the purples look more like reds. Is that just the pictures or dies it vary?



I can only speak for mine, but mine is really purple.


----------



## jbailes (Jul 11, 2014)

Got this used but in dead mint condition, autographed for 400


----------



## jbailes (Jul 11, 2014)

Forgive me if I'm ignorant here. But the3 tremolo system on the sterling jp series seems to me to be very much like the two point tremolo systems in, say, a Mexican strat. Am I way off base?

Also, I'm trying to get F U tone to make a brass tremolo block that will fit the jp70 so we don't have to tolerate those teeny little tremblocks they come stock with.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Jul 11, 2014)

jbailes said:


> View attachment 41290
> 
> 
> Got this used but in dead mint condition, autographed for 400



Nice score!


----------



## Snarpaasi (Jul 12, 2014)

jbailes said:


> View attachment 41290
> 
> 
> Got this used but in dead mint condition, autographed for 400



GZ. Haven't seen that much of these in the FS/FT section. However, I just sold my purple one to get a Mayones Setius 7. Have to say the difference is pretty radical. I don't know what is it, but I had to have at least a .66 on my Sterling in A flat whereas .60 is fine with 25,4" scaled Mayones


----------



## jbailes (Jul 12, 2014)

wow that's a big string. I just put a fresh set of regular slinky 7s on mine .010 - .056, and raised the action a tad on the B, and that seems t do the trick. It's not as "taut" as the other strings, but it's certainly not floppy either.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 30, 2014)

Looks like there's a JP70D in the works.


----------



## jbailes (Jul 30, 2014)

I've seen a white 70D, but not anything with a quilt top. That would be nice. Also if they would make a silver 70 like they do the jp60s.


----------



## Petef2007 (Aug 18, 2014)

I find myself considering one of these beauties more and more, its a toss up between this and the Jackson Pro Series Broderick. 

Anyone stuck a JP70 in Drop G, and if so, hows it holding up?

Everyone in this thread has beautiful guitars.


----------



## Cbutler (Aug 20, 2014)

Petef2007 said:


> I find myself considering one of these beauties more and more, its a toss up between this and the Jackson Pro Series Broderick.
> 
> Anyone stuck a JP70 in Drop G, and if so, hows it holding up?
> 
> Everyone in this thread has beautiful guitars.



i know a guy. consistently.


----------



## jco5055 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hey guys, I might buy one from a guy on here, but I was wondering how you would rate the trem compared to a Floyd or Edge?

I asked him, but he said he pretty much never uses the trem so he couldn't tell me.


----------



## Jim Antonio (May 2, 2015)

Not sure if this is a necrobump but I need to ask if any owner here knows the size/dimensions of the guitar tuner buttons? I want to replace the black buttons to pearloid ones but I am not too confident with my caliper-measuring skills, hehe.

Most of the replacement buttons I see online are:
-size: width 23.0mm =0.91"
height 16.8mm =0.66"
thickness 7.5mm =0.30"
-Hole:3.89mm(0.153")x3.23mm(0.127")

Thanks!


----------



## themightyjaymoe (May 2, 2015)

I should have my JP70 in transparent purple in the next 2-3 weeks, put a deposit down today, just gotta move a few things and I should have some pics to post in the coming weeks. I absolutely cannot wait!!


----------



## themightyjaymoe (May 7, 2015)

I couldn't wait, picked it up last night. Put some new strings on and started recording almost right away. Very pleased, gonna thin the heard and keep this and my Les Paul.

Better pics this evening:


----------



## Jim Antonio (May 27, 2015)

Liquifire and Crunch Lab...Check!

Chrome Hardware...Check!

I loove my JP70!


----------



## ImNotAhab (May 28, 2015)

Jim Antonio said:


> Liquifire and Crunch Lab...Check!
> 
> Chrome Hardware...Check!
> 
> I loove my JP70!



Nice. Where did you get the term?


----------



## Jim Antonio (May 28, 2015)

ImNotAhab said:


> Nice. Where did you get the term?



I didn't replace any parts, I just had the machineheads and trem chromed (electroplated). We'll see how long they'll hold up!


----------



## A-Branger (May 28, 2015)

niiice. kinda like that more than with the black hardware. also is not the crunch lab upside down?. shouldnt be the bar side of the pickup closest to the neck?



also I found out that there are still a couple of JP70D white in Australia (were I live), my local store contacted the australian dealer for sterling as they sell guitars at the store and they are charging me 1600AUD$ for it. (1225 US$) is that a good price??... is it worth it??

I love Dream Theater to death and always wanted a JP guitar, but their price is way too high. I dont have the guitar playing level to justify such prices. Love what sterling is doing but never liked the black burst look. This white pearl is the only one I like as color. But shame the "pretty one" had to be a limited run.

I ask, as I see they are selling the other jps between 500-800 US$ in America. Ebay so far Ive only found 2, one at 999us$ (the add been up for over a year), and one in japan for similar price.... plus shipping and tax, Im almost if not better off buying it here. but I feel that for that price I could get something else better

is it really worth the price? or should I get something else?

thanks


----------



## Jim Antonio (May 28, 2015)

There's virtually no difference in sound on how you position the Crunch Labs. Some say if it points towards the neck it'll produce a chunkier tone but look around youtube for demos and there's basically no noticeable difference.

The white JP70 was a limited run but I've seen them sold used in eBay for $500, although rarely. Still, that price you mentioned is way too high; you can add some more to it and you can buy a decent used Music Man JP (from the US though). I have a friend from AUS and it seems guitars there cost way more than in the US.


----------



## Mathemagician (May 28, 2015)

I got a stealth one for super cheap last summer. Fantastic guitar for the money, but for $800+ U.S., you can find plenty better on the used market. It's comfortable, it's definitely a great budget JP, but I can't say I would pay $800+ for it, especially with the inferior pickups/hardware. Ex: That much gets you a new RC7x, better hardware/thinner neck, etc.(arguably uglier though). 

Tldr, wouldn't sell mine anytime soon, but wouldn't overpay for a pretty color either.


----------



## A-Branger (May 28, 2015)

well the JP70D white comes with the dimarzio's JP, so is not the cheap pups out of the stealth model, is just the "D" models should be 800$-1000$.

personally I have been chasing this guitar since it came out and I almost buy it from alto music as they had it at 800$-ish (i just had to use the money for something else at that time). I have never seen one in ebay apart from the same ad that its up now at 999$. and by being over the 1k aud$ it import taxes come into play. Ebay says in that ad a pay of 180$usd plus shipping....hence why I dont see this price here that bad

music man JP7's just now there is an ad for one at 1800$usd or 2200$aud so for 600$ difference it ads up plus the ships (and maybe import taxes?, dont know as is not "new"), so for a second hand guitar is not just ad a "bit extra", all the other jp7's I have seen are over the 2-2.5K$usd mark.......and if thats the case I rather get a new majesty, but I dont have that amount of cash to burn for something I wont play that much and I dont have the level to justify it, plus I could buy me a new bass I want with that difference (im mainly a bass player)

I was wondering if there is something better at the price they are asking me here in aus, like schetcher km7 or any signature or top of the range LTDs


----------



## Mathemagician (May 28, 2015)

Im actually jonesing for one of the ltd 7's either the buz-7, or the bs-7. You can guess why, lol. I mean if the price is good and you'll be happy then I say go for it. It's definitely not a bad guitar.


----------



## ryane24 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey guys, just joined this forum. I just bought my first seven string (the JP70) and I was delighted to see this thread. I was hoping someone would comment on the various questions regarding drop G. I want to tune down but I still want to be able to play in standard nicely as well. I was thinking about putting these on it: Ernie Ball 2730 Cobalt 7-String Skinny Top Heavy Bottom Electric Guitar Strings | Musician&#39;s Friend

What y'all think? What kind of adjustments would I need to make when going from the stock strings to these.


----------



## Jim Antonio (Jun 13, 2015)

Selector switch added! <whew>

I wish SBMM would have all these mods next time they release a new JP70.


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 13, 2015)

sup with the mini togle at the top?

coil tap?, kill switch?, or planing to get some piezzo bridge?


----------



## Jim Antonio (Jun 14, 2015)

A-Branger said:


> sup with the mini togle at the top?
> 
> coil tap?, kill switch?, or planing to get some piezzo bridge?



Just a killswitch. It was to emulate the EBMM model's aesthetics more than anything else.


----------



## 82DMC12 (Jun 20, 2015)

I've had my JP70 for over a year now and thinking about swapping PU's for something different. I've got a couple other Ibby's and they all have Dimarzio PU's. I want to try something different.

Looking for a 7 string set that is along the lines of Sybreed's guitar sound. What would sound good in one of these guitars?


----------



## Jim Antonio (Jun 23, 2015)

82DMC12 said:


> Looking for a 7 string set that is along the lines of Sybreed's guitar sound. What would sound good in one of these guitars?



This might help:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/216655-sybreed-guitar-rig.html

I'm a fan of his playing but I've never really researched on his gear and it seems there's little info out there.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 23, 2015)

Should I go (N/B): Liquifire/Crunchlab, Liquifire/Deactivator, or Illiminators? Have Titans in my only other basswood guitar, looking for something with a ton of mids, but not so much it overpowers the lows/highs. My alder guitar has EMG 81's, and that's too bright.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jun 23, 2015)

Liquifire/Deactivator is an awesome combo. Also dont forget about the ionizer. Those are good too.


----------



## ryane24 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hey, does anybody have a hard case for this guitar? Forgive me if someone already mentioned this. Didn't want to read through 10 pages.


----------



## trashed (Jan 20, 2016)

hey, can someone help me with the following questions. I am planning on buying one of these in a few months, but a little bit worried about the following things:

- how does the neck profile compare against an Ibanez Wizard-II-7. I have it on my RG7321 and really like it, little bit afraid that this new neck wont be as comfortable and fast.

- is the trem quality work? im not much of a tremolo guy so i can live without using it at all, but would be good to know how good is it

- and the most crucial point: the pickups. i have been using SD Blackouts for the past 5 years and I absolutely love them. I know that going back to passive will be a change but should i instantly change the bridge one? i only play metalcore/deathcore or prog metal in most cases, so what would be a good fit for that?

thanks


----------



## DragonGuitar (Jan 23, 2016)

Joining the club. I own a JP70 in stealth black. It's pretty awesome. Sometime I will post pics.


----------



## guidedbyechoes (Feb 7, 2016)

How well does it stay in tune when using the trem without locking tuners?


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 7, 2016)

guidedbyechoes said:


> How well does it stay in tune when using the trem without locking tuners?



the JP70 does have locking tuners.
I'd say it stays in tune ok. When I do heavy dives and stuff like that it goes out of tune a bit, but not too bad.


----------



## Eldor (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi dudes! I'm new here! I have a JP70D. It's a fantastic guitar but i find 2 little shortcomings (my english is not very good, I hope you understand me btw)

- The frets are not very good finished. It's not a problem for me, but in this aspect, it's the worst guitar I have.

- I usually broke the first string (I use Ernie Ball Dinky or Cobalt 0.10-0.56) when soloing I make a bending (a standard bending of 1 tone, not a mega-bending of 2 tones) The string breaks in the bridge part, not in the saddle. So, how can I fix this? Is necessary a luthier for this or anyone can fix it? I really appretiate your help!!

BTW, we could to locate the 60 owners of this amazing guitar.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Feb 9, 2016)

Eldor said:


> Hi dudes! I'm new here! I have a JP70D. It's a fantastic guitar but i find 2 little shortcomings (my english is not very good, I hope you understand me btw)
> 
> - The frets are not very good finished. It's not a problem for me, but in this aspect, it's the worst guitar I have.
> 
> ...



use graphite or something that will help the string slide a little easier where the string sits on the bridge.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Feb 9, 2016)

Eldor said:


> The string breaks in the bridge part, not in the saddle. So, how can I fix this? Is necessary a luthier for this or anyone can fix it? I really appretiate your help!!
> 
> BTW, we could to locate the 60 owners of this amazing guitar.



In which part of the bridge, exactly? That bridge has a lot of parts.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 9, 2016)

Eldor said:


> Hi dudes! I'm new here! I have a JP70D. It's a fantastic guitar but i find 2 little shortcomings (my english is not very good, I hope you understand me btw)
> 
> - The frets are not very good finished. It's not a problem for me, but in this aspect, it's the worst guitar I have.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum.

I had a similar problem with my JP70s, and the string would always break exactly at the spot where it runs through the tremolo base plate, so I used a Dremel drill and de-burred the whole in the base plate where the string runs through, since then I had no more string breakage upon bending.

edit: oh, and, post some pics of your guitar!


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 9, 2016)

thats a common problem with the Sterlings JPs

even at their facebook page they talk about it and showed you how to fix it. Which it was the dremel fix he ^^ talks about


----------



## Eldor (Feb 10, 2016)

Exactly, it's in the base trem as Santuzzo said. I will try to get borrowed a dremel drill and will fix it.

I will upload pics from my 2 SSguitars, Sterling Jp70D and Schecter JL7 ASAP.


----------



## Draxx_Sklounst (May 2, 2016)

Shameless bump

Hey everyone, I'm new to this forum and just purchased a purple JP70. I just have a few questions for those that have changed out the pickups in this beast:

What PU brand sits best in this model? I have some BKs in a 6 string I built, but I'm not sure based on the specs of this model what would work best for what I'm going for and the actual instrument itself.

I have a pretty mixed style as far as my writing goes, but my main influences are The Contortionist, Sithu Aye, and Periphery. I need clarity in my chords with the punchiness and aggression in the seventh string as far as the bridge goes. My lead playing is mostly jazzy so a warm sound would be great.

Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## Santuzzo (May 2, 2016)

Draxx_Sklounst said:


> Shameless bump
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm new to this forum and just purchased a purple JP70. I just have a few questions for those that have changed out the pickups in this beast:
> 
> ...



I put the CrunchLab/Liquifire combo in one of my JP70s, and a ToneZone/AirNorton combo in another. I like them both and I think both these combo's work very well with these guitars, but I'm sure other PUs will sound great in these as well.

Welcome to the forum, by the way!


----------



## Draxx_Sklounst (May 5, 2016)

Santuzzo said:


> I put the CrunchLab/Liquifire combo in one of my JP70s, and a ToneZone/AirNorton combo in another. I like them both and I think both these combo's work very well with these guitars, but I'm sure other PUs will sound great in these as well.
> 
> Welcome to the forum, by the way!



Hey thanks alot! What string gauges do you guys recommend for playing in Drop Ab on this guitar?


----------



## gojirasan52 (May 7, 2016)

Draxx_Sklounst said:


> Hey thanks alot! What string gauges do you guys recommend for playing in Drop Ab on this guitar?





I just used a .10-.52 set, with a .64 for the low Ab. I love how it feels after giving it a proper setup. Congrats on the new JP70!


----------



## vertibration (Oct 12, 2016)

I have a Stealth, and I want to know if anyone knows if a covered BKP set will fit without routing the cavity


----------



## Chubra (Mar 27, 2017)

(Stealth Black owners)

Hey guys, I'm new to this Forum. I just got a Stealth Black JP70 and I'd like to know how you guys take care of its matte finish.

Do you have any tips or products to help clean it? I'm mostly worried about the "shiny-ness" that'll come from playing it.


----------



## Chubra (Aug 1, 2017)

I've noticed my JP70's knobs are different to the 'regular' ones. Any thoughts?


----------

